# Hello from Holland!



## Daft Duck (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi dear,

I'm Daphne and I live near Rotterdam. (the Netherlands) I'm not very good in English so would you please to correct me if I have maked mistakes. 

I do not have my own horse. I ride since when I'm 7 on a large riding school in my neighborhood, and I have been 2 times clubchampion of the year. 1 time showjumping (2007) and 1 times combined dressage and showjumping (2008). I have been many times to England with my parents, and we always going ride there. My parents have already traveled England, Scotland, Wales, Yorkshire Dales, Cornwall, and much other places.. I have been to Cornwall and Scotland when I was young. Last year we went to Wales (near Bala). In 2008 we went to the Yorkshire Dales and in 2007 to the Lake District. 

My life at home ... 
I live in a nice house close to school and the riding school. At school I study at VWO level, which is the same level as Gymnasium only without Greek and Latin. I have no pets, except when I had a school where we **** beds a week to keep at home ?). We have a cat in the garden. It's the cat of our neighbours but it likes her more to be with us. Her name is Bo. My computer crashed a few weeks ago, so I currently have no picture of her to show. 

My pat names are Daft Duck, Easter Bunny, Duck, crazy Duck, Oilbear (no, I don't know what that is) and much other crazy things 

I hope that I better learn English and have much fun!!

Much love,
Daphne


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Daphne welcome to Horse Forum. Your english is just fine to understand. Have fun here, we're a friendly and lively group.


----------



## Daft Duck (Aug 5, 2009)

Thankyou


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

hoi!
ik ben ook een nederlander hier hehe 

maarre, welkom hoor


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome daftduck Daphne,
Here as well a Hollander but then living in Tunisia.
Have a good time posting and reading at the forum.
Wonderfull photo's as well!
Groetjes van Wenda.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## horse nut (Aug 10, 2009)

Hey Daphne, don't worry about English it's fine, English is all I know and I some times don't say things right so don't worry about it


----------



## Luv 2 Trail (Jun 11, 2009)

Hey Daphne! Welcome to THF from sunny South Carolina! You do well with your English!!


----------



## sieltjuh (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm glad to see that I'm not the only Dutch girl on this forum! :-D


----------



## Daft Duck (Aug 5, 2009)

Hihi, well, thanks for all the reactions!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome - I love your user name!
Don't worry too much about your english, there are plenty for whom it is their first language that don't have a good grasp of it, lol.
I am wondering about one thing you said and am thinking it may be lost in translation --


> I have no pets, except when I had a school where we **** beds a week to keep at home ???.


 I'm trying to figure that one out - can you help me with what you meant, because the way it is coming across right now is kind of amusing (in a good way).
Glad you joined us. I think the international "flavor" is one thing I like so much about this forum.


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello! Welcome to the forum!


----------

